# Digicam at below 10k



## bluediamond (May 5, 2005)

hey, here are the price list i got from local dealers(trivandrum)

canon 310 -8.5k
canon a400 - 11k
canon 510 -15.5k!
nikon 4100 - 13k
kodak 7220 - 6k
olympus 370 - 10k!

can anyone at ernakulam/cochin  please post here the prices of these cameras at ekm..


----------



## bluediamond (May 5, 2005)

where did all mallus went!!! 
reply soon please...


----------

